# Questions about moving to Rosarito



## Stevefromsd (Apr 9, 2020)

I am 51 and single and thinking of moving to Rosarito. I am long past being interested in partying so I am not looking for a place that has bars everywhere open all night. I currently live in San Diego. I would still drive to SD several times a week to see friends. I would like to rent an apartment or condo with a one or two car garage. I don't need a place next to the water. I would be happy with a 1000-1200 sq ft condo. I have read about gated communities but I have also read it is safe without them. Does anyone have a general idea of what rent for a 1000 sq ft condo with parking for 2 vehicles would run for these days in Rosarito? I would like at least one of them to be in a garage.

Also without living like a King what kind of a monthly budget do you think is needed to live in Rosarito?

Thank you for any info.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

I can't comment on rents in Rosarito. But I will comment on living costs. I think they are so dependent on life style as to be almost completely meaningless to anyone else. When I first came to Mexico, I was getting $10,000 pesos a month, at that time it was worth about $1000 US dollars. On that income I paid all my living expenses and had about 300 dollars left over each month. A friend of mine, getting the same amount of money was always broke at the end of the month and several times borrowed money from me to tide him over. Now, 13 years later, I still live on about $1000 US dollars a month. But as I said at the beginning, I don't think it means much to anyone else. In particular I would guess that I am at the low end of the scale. I rarely drive and when I do it is a motorcycle, not a car. I rarely eat out. I don't drink much nor smoke at all. I don't buy meat, or any other animal products to eat. And I wear jeans and t-shirts all the time. I do keep my desktop and laptop computers up to date replacing them every few years, but they are used for work as well as recreation.


----------



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

I suggest you do research about crime as the whole northern Baja area including Tijuana, Rosarito & Ensenada has increased crime due to cartel fighting. Also northern Baja is not the cheapest place to live due to proximity to the U.S. The farther away from the border the less expensive.


----------

